# The 10 Most Important Digital Cameras of All Time.



## runnah (Oct 30, 2013)

Interesting article. I remember using the sony one in high school to take photos of my paintings.The 10 Most Important Digital Cameras of All Time


----------



## wyogirl (Oct 30, 2013)

ACK!  I used the Sony as my very first digital camera in high school!  That thing took 3.5" floppy disks and had terrible quality but they were expensive at the time.  I remember having to sign my life away to check one out of the photo lab at school.  LOL.  Technology has come a long way!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 30, 2013)

Yes, some landmark cameras. The Nikon D1 was the very first digital camera I owned. I bought it used in February of 2001 for $3,000. I also payed a negotiated, discounted $400 for a 1-gigabyte IBM Microdrive!!! ACK!!!!!!! Prices back then were ridiculous! Software was also very primitive. Nikon Capture 1 was my first RAW converter, and that was very expensive, like $400 as I recall, but it was needed to be able to shoot .NEFs. Back then there was NO such thing as "digital fill light", or "clarity slider", and no "highlight recovery" tools in software...there were just the basics.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 30, 2013)

Where is the Epson RD1

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Derrel (Oct 30, 2013)

gsgary said:


> Where is the Epson RD1



Yeah...Epson sold like 300, 320 of those things!

Similarly, where is any mention of the Nikon CoolPix 900, or 950, or 990 models? The swivel-body Nikon 9xx series cameras marked the first real penetration of 'affordable' digital camera ownership and actual use among the prosumers and the people who, back in the very late 1990's and early 2000's, were actually driving the relatively young "web" and the then-fairly-new "internet".

The way I recall things is that Polaroid had one of the first digital cameras that actually captured any significant mindshare among the industry elites, the people who wrote the magazine articles and who coded and filled the web pages we used to read, but that Polaroid was around $1,999 for a low-Megapixel and only so-so camera. Those early digital cameras were not that good; the Nikon CoolPix 900 changed perception in a HUGE way...again, I think in many ways, the CoolPix 9xx models were literally critical developments in the digital still camera industry because they had significant *mindshare. *They were the first digital cameras that most professional photographers bought.

Nikon Coolpix 990 Review: Digital Photography Review


----------



## gsgary (Oct 30, 2013)

Derrel said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the Epson RD1
> ...



And the rest it is a cult camera i thought you would have liked it because of its sensor, i will be getting one when i find one for the right price still fetch £700-£1000

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Imran520 (Nov 2, 2013)

Yes. I agree with You. These cameras having good quality of pictures.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 2, 2013)

I remember using the **** out of that Sony Mavica.  Even into the 2000's, we were still using one at a place I worked as late as 2004.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 2, 2013)

Anyone notice that they presented the wrong body for the Kodak DCS (#2) - N90 instead of the mentioned F3?

We had a version of the Mavica at work; it was mainly for photos of telephone PBX installations.


----------



## skieur (Nov 2, 2013)

They left out the Canon Xap Shot, which used a modified small disk and came out BEFORE the Sony Mavica.


----------

